# Freezing Fog



## fossil (Jan 17, 2009)

Interesting weather condition we encounter here from time to time.  The air is dead still, a thin cloud blanket is close to the ground, temp around 22F.  No precipitation.  It can be real pretty...not much fun to drive in , though.  Rick


----------



## Dix (Jan 17, 2009)

Very pretty !


----------



## fossil (Jan 17, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> ...try studded snowtires or chains! when such happens here the powerlines fall,maybe.



This is not an ice storm.  I'm familiar with them from my 12 years in Northern Virginia.  This is a rather gentle phenomenon, no appreciable weight added to anything, just fluffy crystals, or "hoar frost".  Not scary.  No need for extreme measures.  As to your other topic, studded tires do untold damage to roads.  So do chains to a certain extent, though they're usually only used in conditions where they're not likely to contact the pavement.  I don't own studded tires, nor do I think I need them.  All I need is a set of traction tires like the Bridgestone Blizzaks.  Try 'em, I think you'll 'em.  Rick


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 18, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> ["]studs are illegal all over!= bet u cant get them anyway.




I put the studded tires on the wifes car every winter.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 18, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Interesting weather condition we encounter here from time to time.  The air is dead still, a thin cloud blanket is close to the ground, temp around 22F.  No precipitation.  It can be real pretty...not much fun to drive in , though.  Rick



Thanks for the pictures Rick.  Is that your yard? I've heard of hoar frost.  That's awesome.
Sweet, sweet, photos.
Ken


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 18, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry.  Maybe I missed something there.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 18, 2009)

Very delicate ...thanks for the heads up Rick.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 18, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohhhh.  Now I get it.  Studs and chains both, thank-you for asking. :coolsmile:


----------



## fossil (Jan 18, 2009)

Radio antenna on my Jeep this morning.  It's been parked for two days.  Interesting crystals.  Rick


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 19, 2009)

First of all.... where's the frozen frog? Ha! I misread your thread title and was curious about the frog. We had an early winter warm up a week or so back and could hear a frog outside croaking. He must have though it was spring. Hope he made it back into the mud before it froze up!

It sounds like you are describing freezing fog. We get that here but usually it warms up during the day which prevents those awesome accumulations of crystals.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, and I like studs. They are still very legal though you can't buy the steel ones anymore. I've never owned them but we had them on cars when I was a kid. Yes, they erode our roads and are thrown into windshields and yes, I make a living in part by repaving roads.


----------



## sapratt (Jan 21, 2009)

2 winters ago I drove about 2 hours in freezing fog.  I didn't notice it while driving through the fog but when I came out I 
had 2 inches of ice on my mirrors and antennas.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 21, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Interesting weather condition we encounter here from time to time.  The air is dead still, a thin cloud blanket is close to the ground, temp around 22F.  No precipitation.  It can be real pretty...not much fun to drive in , though.  Rick



Very cool pics! I have always enjoyed macrophotography.. It makes you appreciate the little things that tend to escape us..

Ray


----------



## colebrookman (Jan 21, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> CZARCAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Bridgestone Blizzaks best winter tires that I have ever used.  AKA " studdless snow tires" and they will stop you dead on ice and snow.  First used them on my Bonneville after moving to the hilltown with plenty of ice, snow and dirt roads.  The car would not go; studs are a pain when you get to the clear main roads and I was ready to trade until I tried the Blizzaks.  The car came alive, driving was much safer and traction was excellent.  We now have a Suburu and enjoy the extra safety of all wheel drive and Blizzaks.  It may be a belt and suspenders situation but the piece of mind is more than worth it.  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## karri0n (Jan 21, 2009)

Studs are legal in the winter here, But chains are only legal for law enforcement and DOT. Gotta have the studs out by Either March or April, I believe. I'm interested in these Blizzaks you speak of.


----------



## myzamboni (Jan 22, 2009)

Blizzaks or Hakkapeliittas are the way to go for studless (or so I am told by relatives from norther MN and friend from BC Canada.


----------



## Valhalla (Jan 22, 2009)

Fog is a cloud close to the ground. In our current winter weather, it freezes in a neat way.

Try flying in it sometime!


----------

